# Spirit Box / BluVerb



## Dali (Jan 19, 2020)

This is my first "pedal for someone"...

It was a bit pricey to build since I had to buy the "Belton Brick" BTDR-2H from SmallBears and shipping to Canada made it twice the price of the part itself (about 30$ CAD total).

But it was worth it because the sound is awesome.




A little Easter Egg inside:




Final product, the LED is a blue one


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 19, 2020)

Great work! I’m in Canada as well so I understand


----------



## Barry (Jan 19, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 19, 2020)

Great job Dali, looks awesome !

Been wanting to build a few PCB's i have but have gotten sidetracked with my Tube amps and playing lately...

Mike


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 19, 2020)

Great job all the way around! Love the placement of the LED. The easter egg is awesome too!


----------



## Dali (Jan 19, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Great job all the way around! Love the placement of the LED. The easter egg is awesome too!



Thanks for noticing the LED and the personal touch!


----------



## Robusto (Jan 19, 2020)

Looks very nice. Tell me about the art. Is that a water slide?


----------



## Dali (Jan 19, 2020)

Robusto said:


> Looks very nice. Tell me about the art. Is that a water slide?



Yes, water slide. Like tin this video:





And the inside "Easter Egg" is simply a sharpie.


----------



## Robusto (Jan 19, 2020)

Dali said:


> Yes, water slide. Like tin this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you spray clear coat over it after it's on?


----------



## Dali (Jan 19, 2020)

Robusto said:


> Do you spray clear coat over it after it's on?


Yes.

That one had 4 layers of Krylon Lacquer (dries in 15 minutes).


----------



## Dali (Jan 19, 2020)

My first attempt was this:




What I learned :

1. Don't be in a hurry
2. Don't press too hard when you slice with borders (rough edges near my thumb)
3. Light colors DOESN'T work on darker ones. Yellow on red is *invisible*...
4. Don't expect perfection, Microscopic bubbles are very difficult to remove.
5. Odorless lacquer is a lie.
6. If the art is not ready at boxing/finishing, *I* end up with nothing but sharpie on scotch tape.
    But that's me...


----------

